# 635 csi exhaust



## WMonty22 (May 4, 2009)

What do you recommend for an exhaust for my 635 csi. My stock exhaust is great but I just drive this car on weekends and would like a deeper sounding exhaust. Recommendations and places to buy would be great. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Roku35 (Jul 30, 2008)

WMonty22 said:


> What do you recommend for an exhaust for my 635 csi. My stock exhaust is great but I just drive this car on weekends and would like a deeper sounding exhaust. Recommendations and places to buy would be great. Thanks for the help.
> View attachment 205165


BavAuto has some decent aftermarket exhaust kits. The Tri-Flo exhaust is on the deeper and louder sounding systems. I personally have a Stebro Euro exhaust system with BAVAuto sports headers that I love. It is also loud but very refined. Downside to the Stebro brand is that customer service is less than desireable. I had to wait three months plus to get my order completed. There are some other systems available, but not sure were best to resource.


----------



## dixiebimmer (Jan 29, 2009)

Want a beautiful aftermarket stainless exhaust at a decent price for this car?

Look here, www.bmw2002.com. which is the site address for Ireland Engineering. Good company, good products. Don't let the site address fool you, they offer stuff for all BMWs.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

dixiebimmer said:


> Want a beautiful aftermarket stainless exhaust at a decent price for this car?
> 
> Look here, www.2002.com. which is the site address for Ireland Engineering. Good company, good products. Don't let the site address fool you, they offer stuff for all BMWs.


great company but you might want to offer up the correct link

http://www.bmw2002.com/

Jeff Ireland is a good friend of mine! I am looking for an exhaust soon too so I might ask him about it as well :thumbup:


----------



## WMonty22 (May 4, 2009)

Only problem with the companies is I believe that the exhaust are not a direct fit on the 1989 635. I have not yet been able to find an exhaust that is a direct bolt on.


----------



## rleprechaun (Jun 7, 2010)

*635 Csi exhaust*

Check out Billy Boat performance Exhaust. Direct fit complete exhaust system, very expensive at $989. A wonderfully free flowing system can be fabricated with Megnaflow 10748 Y-pipe $ 27, SLP O2 bung 30115 $11, and Flowmaster 942545 muffler $80. Cut the factory pipes where they join into one pipe. Attatch Y-pipe to 2 factory pipes. Fabricate a 2.5" 45 degree bend. Install O2 bung and O2 sensor in 45 degree bend. Install muffler as soon as pipe is inline with driveshaft and fabricated long tail pipe past rear bumper. If it is too loud, install a second same muffler behind axle, where original muffler was.


----------

